# Right speaker stopped working



## citywlkr (Nov 9, 2004)

I am running xp with realtek AC97 audio. 

Right speaker stopped working. 
Tried new speakers and everything's plugged in. Volume on right speaker is all the way on and system is set for stereo desktop. Installed latest driver with device manager. But all I get is a electronic hum from right speaker. :4-dontkno 

Greatful for any help. Please be as descriptive as possible I'm a slightly experienced newbie.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

My integrated AC'97 never played through the right channel. Nothing you can do about it, unless you know how to solder and you're willing to take the risk of frying a motherboard (I wasn't). My solution was to put in a new PCI sound card.


----------



## pete-graham (Dec 8, 2004)

I don't want to step on anyone's toes but it's just possible you are having the same problems as I am. I have a laptop with an onboard AC97 chipset and a desktop with an ABIT motherboard (realtek AC97 6.1 chipset) and have got the most annoying issues with the right channel when doing anything requiring audio. On both laptop and desktop the right hand channel disappears once in a while. The only solution I have found so far (as mine must be a software problem) is to stop anything using the audio chipset then go to device manager and uninstall the Realtek AC97 Audio driver. Once this is out, I perform a refresh and it finds a new Multimedia device. When it's finished fannying around installing stuff, hey presto! Right channel works as well as left!! Not sure if this is an XP pro issue as my laptop used to have the home edition installed and worked perfectly. When I bought the XP Pro upgrade for it, about a week afterwards I started noticing these problems.

Hope it works for you as it did for me!

Pete G, happy in stereo! :3stooges:


----------



## mbenny123 (Dec 20, 2004)

*Worked for me!*



pete-graham said:


> stop anything using the audio chipset then go to device manager and uninstall the Realtek AC97 Audio driver. Once this is out, I perform a refresh and it finds a new Multimedia device. :


I was having the same problem, the right channel would not work. I did like Pete said and the right and left both work fine now. Thanks.


----------

